# Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Oktober 2004)

*Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*

Naja, ehrlich gesagt ist das ja kein richtiges Problem - allerdings fummel ich da jetzt seit 10 Minuten dran rum und bin langsam genervt.
Seit ein paar Minuten ist auf einmal ein kleines Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste, bei dem ich per Rechtsklick auf ein paar Optionen von Opera zugreifen kann (Email, Lesezeichen etc.). 
Wie zum Teufel bekomm ich das Teil da wieder weg? In den Optionen habe ich jedenfalls nichts gefunden.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: Gute Nacht


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*

IMO kann man das nicht mehr wegmachen. Workaround: Wenn du XP (Wink2 auch?) hast kannst du in den Taskleisteneigenschaften das Zeichen auf "Immer ausblenden" umstellen.


----------



## sneipa (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*

-> Start -> Ausführen -> "msconfig" (ohne "") dann Systemstart und gucken obs da drin ist. Falls ja Häckchen wegmachen und neustarten!

MFG sneipa


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 29.10.2004 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> IMO kann man das nicht mehr wegmachen. Workaround: Wenn du XP (Wink2 auch?) hast kannst du in den Taskleisteneigenschaften das Zeichen auf "Immer ausblenden" umstellen.



Dumme Sache das. Wieso taucht das denn plötzlich auf? Hrrrnnngrpfff...
Werd ichs halt ausblenden müssen *schnüff* 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rabowke (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.10.2004 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 29.10.2004 00:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du hast dein opera geupdatet hm? in v7.11 war das kleine tray-icon noch nicht vorhanden. trotzdem geb ich dir recht das es merkwürdig ist das man es nicht ausschalten kann ( andere programme erlauben sogar die freie wahl: taskleiste / trayicon / beides ).


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				Rabowke am 29.10.2004 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.10.2004 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich habe es vor ein paar Wochen geupdatet, gestern war ich am StarCraft spielen und danach war das Ding da - mysteriös... 

MfG Jimini


----------



## J2CR (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				Rabowke am 29.10.2004 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.10.2004 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probier mal die Kommandozeile mit /NoSysMenu zu erweitern. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob es hilft, da ich es nicht zeitnah testen kann, aber außerdem kannst du den Mail-Client deaktivieren, was wohl auch dazu beiträgt, dass das Icon verschwindet.

mfg
J2CR

EDIT: Quelle: http://www.opera.com/support/mastering/sysadmin/index.dml


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*

GNARF!
Bin grad aus Versehen auf Strg+H gekommen und jetzt ist wieder das Symbol in der Taskleiste.
Die Tipps hier in dem Thread haben mir bisher noch nicht weitergeholfen, hat jemand ne Lösung parat?

MfG Jimini


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 23.02.2005 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tipps hier in dem Thread haben mir bisher noch nicht weitergeholfen, hat jemand ne Lösung parat?i



Browser restarten


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 23.02.2005 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 23.02.2005 00:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och nö, musstest du mich hier so in aller Öffentlichkeit blamieren? 
Hättest du hier nicht ne komplizierte Anleitung schreiben und mir die Lösung per Omail schicken können? 

...danke 

MfG Jimini


----------



## MoS (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 23.02.2005 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> GNARF!
> Bin grad aus Versehen auf Strg+H gekommen und jetzt ist wieder das Symbol in der Taskleiste.
> Die Tipps hier in dem Thread haben mir bisher noch nicht weitergeholfen, hat jemand ne Lösung parat?
> 
> MfG Jimini


Ich zitiere mal:
Kann man aber auch ausblenden: --> Rechtsklick Taskleiste -- > Eigenschaften --> Infobereich/Anpassen --> immer ausblenden.
k.A. obs funzt...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				MoS am 23.02.2005 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 23.02.2005 00:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar geht das, aber ich habe jetzt schon knapp 20 Symbole da drin, das müssen nicht noch mehr sein - ach ja, natürlich blende ich 15 von denen aus.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MoS (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 23.02.2005 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 23.02.2005 01:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hast du denn für eine Version?
Ich hab  hier nochwas gefunden


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plötzlich Opera-Symbol in der Taskleiste?*



			
				MoS am 23.02.2005 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn für eine Version?
> Ich hab  hier nochwas gefunden



Naja, es ließ sich ja durch einen einfachen Neustart von Opera beheben, trotzdem danke 

MfG Jimini


----------

